# free edited halloween Sound effects CD for download



## theboogeymengraveyard

Hey everyone I finally finished my Ultimate Halloween sound effects CD. I wanted to make a really scary sound track from start to finish. I own tones of CD's but it's like buying a bands CD 1 or 2 good track and the rest are dull. 

I used tracks from Scream channel sound effect CD and Halloween Scariest movie themes and Hauntings CD as my back ground tracks and then added 222 sound effects. I spent over 7 hours making this so I hope it tuned out good. It's one whole track so just hit repeat and your all good to go.

It has chain saws lots of good screaming, movie sound clips and many more haunted and horror sounds.

Let me know what you think it's 33 minutes and 6 seconds of horror.

Scroll down to free then on next page, enter letters and number given then download
http://rapidshare.com/files/50708939/theboogeymengraveyardmp3.mp3.html

Let me know if anyone has any problems

Also if anyone has good wav files that you think I could use on this track let me know.

Later

www.theboogeymengraveyard.com


----------



## Rich B

Outstanding work!!!! I'm listening to it at work on headphones with a weird grin, makes people wonder what I'm up to!!! mwah hah hah hah......

No really, this is excellent and thanks for sharing your hard work!!!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

That's awesome your at work listing to halloween music lol wish I could do that later thanks for trying it out.

later


----------



## Dark lord

VERY COOL dude....... excellent job of blending, nice smooth transition within the effects ! Thank you. This will be a shweet addition to my Halloween SF/X collection. 
P.S. Check your mesage box,I PM'ed you here.


----------



## Halloweiner

Nice job. You're welcome to download any of my sound files you want here:

*Dave's Free Halloween Sounds*

It is currently over the bandwidth limit, but the bandwidth renews in 2 days so I'm not going to pay for more to re-open it just for 2 days. I always exceed bandwidth this time of year. It will be back up on friday evening though.


----------



## Coffindan

DAVE! Good to see you here!

I shall be downloading your work boogie!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

Halloweiner said:


> Nice job. You're welcome to download any of my sound files you want here:
> 
> *Dave's Free Halloween Sounds*
> 
> It is currently over the bandwidth limit, but the bandwidth renews in 2 days so I'm not going to pay for more to re-open it just for 2 days. I always exceed bandwidth this time of year. It will be back up on friday evening though.


Thanks i'll check your wav out tomorrow I have tracks to add but need more sound effects.


----------



## WickedBB70

WOW! Boogeymen, this is good. I wanted to upgrade my music this year.... Guess I don't have to look any further! Thanks!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

Thanks Halloweiner and Dark lord the wav files were great and I already started working on adding to the cd. I hope to get it over 1 hour so it doesn't seem like your hearing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Coffindan

This mp3 is perfect for playing out on the steps for the trick or treaters! Great job!


----------



## scavengerhaunt

seem great thanks. like said above this would be a good one for playing outside in a loop


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

theboogeymengraveyard said:


> Hey everyone I finally finished my Ultimate Halloween sound effects CD. I wanted to make a really scary sound track from start to finish. I own tones of CD's but it's like buying a bands CD 1 or 2 good track and the rest are dull.
> 
> I used tracks from Scream channel sound effect CD and Halloween Scariest movie themes and Hauntings CD as my back ground tracks and then added 222 sound effects. I spent over 7 hours making this so I hope it tuned out good. It's one whole track so just hit repeat and your all good to go.
> 
> It has chain saws lots of good screaming, movie sound clips and many more haunted and horror sounds.
> 
> Let me know what you think it's 33 minutes and 6 seconds of horror.
> 
> Scroll down to free then on next page, enter letters and number given then download
> http://rapidshare.com/files/50708939/theboogeymengraveyardmp3.mp3.html
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any problems
> 
> Also if anyone has good wav files that you think I could use on this track let me know.
> 
> Later
> 
> www.theboogeymengraveyard.com


After many more idea's Here's the final version it has over 300 effects and it's 41:38 long not 1 hour like I wanted but it will get the job done.
http://rapidshare.com/files/51053123/theboogeymengraveyardmp3.mp3.html

Enjoy


----------



## HawksHillHaunter

Boogeymen & Halloweiner - great sounds/music!!! Thanks for sharing...I've even played it in the cd we use at work!!!! some of us like it...others not so much!

Thanks to you both!


----------



## Dark lord

TOTALLY EXCELLENT dude !! I like this newest addition.I collect Halloween music like this & I've bought a few like this off EBay that are "professionally recorded / written" by private people doing just what you've done & honestly yours can EASILY hold it's own to the others,you have a real talent for this,nice overlays & flow of the effects & whole track. Keep up the great work ! -DL


----------



## Dinosaur1972

That was a fun listen. I recognized several clips from sound effects CDs I've got ... good stuff.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

With halloween coming I uploaded my FX cd again if anyone needed to use a clip or needed some idea's

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## OMGDan

Awesome, thanks for re-uploading & putting so much effort in, definitely use this in my mix this year.


----------



## CatMean

Thank you for the reup... I appreciate the hard work and care you put into this track. It shows.


----------



## mryantaylor

theboogeymengraveyard said:


> After many more idea's Here's the final version it has over 300 effects and it's 41:38 long not 1 hour like I wanted but it will get the job done.
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> Enjoy


Oops! It appears the link is broken, or is it just me?


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

mryantaylor said:


> Oops! It appears the link is broken, or is it just me?


MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

use that link instead


----------



## mryantaylor

theboogeymengraveyard said:


> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> use that link instead


Thanks. I didn't realize they were the same project.


----------



## The Real Joker

thanks boogeyman,
I'm downloading it right now!


----------



## j8.

Thanks Boogieman nice job i think ill be using it halloween night thanks so much j8


----------



## 69ProCuda

*Link is Dead*

Hey Boogeyman. The link is dead to your Sound Effects. Is it possible to get it some where else?
Thanks, Keven


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## fangsalot

wish you could do this with twisted circus sounds.ive looked everywhere for some freebies to no avail.


----------



## Dark lord

Check meltdown211's site, ]4shared, Online file sharing and storage
Password;hauntforum
check "carnival" folder, a couple good ones,especially sinistersonics Zombos nightmare. I have a few good tweaked & twisted ones. 
If you have a spirit hallowen store I suggest Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost souls" they have most of the NA cd's, this has the best stuff 
with some of the coolest sounds & SFX on it. I have a few others,pm me your email i'll send em to ya !


----------



## Bohica

Very Nice, great Job! It's officially added to my Halloween sound tracks!


----------



## Backcountry

So ... I guess if you have a Mac, you're SOL at this point. *Pout*

Sounds like this is a great bunch of audio. Too bad I can't add it to my iTunes.


----------



## WickedBB70

Hey backcountry! I have a MAC and downloaded the file just fine... I downloaded it to my desk and then added it to my iTunes (with cmd+O)... Let me know if it works!


----------



## Dragonomine

I'm downloading it now! I can't wait to burn it!!


----------



## Backcountry

*Solved!*

Hey. Don't know what the problem was the other night, but when I downloaded it tonight it worked fine!

And, uh, this stuff is WICKED!!!

Gonna definitely be playing at my haunt this week! Thanks!


----------



## Dragonomine

I listed to some of it. It kicks a$$! You're very talented!! Blah I have to transfer it to the main computer tomorrow before I burn it though. I'm so excited!


----------

